# Post your waifus here



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

rules
1 no anti weebs
2 Megumin is the best girl
3 Rem is not allowed
4 traps can be waifus too
5 your waifus will always be shit compared to mine
6 Cory from Cory in the House is NOT a valid waifu

#5
Zombina from Monster Musume



 
#3
Irene from The Asterisk War


 
#2
Lyn from Fire Emblem


 
#0
Megimin from my laptop


 
#1
Megumin from Konosuba


 
#4
Saya from The Asterisk War


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Waifus are trash


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Waifus are trash


litten is trash


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> litten is trash


No u


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> No u


no u


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> no u


Know u


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Know u


* _........_......____......_....._
|..\....|..|.../..__..\...|..|...|..|
|..\.\..|..|..|..|....|..|..|..|...|..|
|..|.\.\|..|..|..|___|..|..|..|__|..|
|_|...\___|..\_____/...\____/
it looks like crap now -_-*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I give up on that ^


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 13, 2017)

Rias Gremory


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> * _........_......____......_....._
> |..\....|..|.../..__..\...|..|...|..|
> |..\.\..|..|..|..|....|..|..|..|...|..|
> |..|.\.\|..|..|..|___|..|..|..|__|..|
> ...


Knew u


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 13, 2017)

No homo but we all know wario is thicc as they come.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2017)

Well, okay, but you asked for it


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Waifus are still trash


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Waifus are still trash


and littens are still trash


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2017)

i formatted my hard drive so i lost all my pics of your mothers... silly me.

so just post your mum's pic.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

Flame said:


> i formatted my hard drive so i lose all my pics of your mothers... silly me.
> 
> so just post your mum's pic.
> 
> thanks in advance.


lol
but im my own mom
so I will picture Megimin as your waifu


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> and littens are still trash


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


>



Well, now you know how we feel


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd rather spend my time trying to get a gf than obsess over an anime girl


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 13, 2017)

So edgy...why so much edge shit tier litten?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> So edgy...why so much edge shit tier litten?


I'm just stating a fact *shrug*


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

that sig though! @Eix.

and yes, waifu's suck


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> rules
> 1 no anti weebs
> 2 Megumin is the best girl
> 3 Rem is not allowed
> ...



Zombina and lyn are good choices, but the rest look like they're trash. Especialy the explosion meme.


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, okay, but you asked for it


Hot


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 14, 2017)

*sees a furry in a waifu topic*










[/IMG]


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 14, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> *sees a furry in a waifu topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice.


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> *sees a furry in a waifu topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? What's wrong with that


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ??? What's wrong with that



i have no clue.


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> i have no clue.


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ??? What's wrong with that


Oh you take defense of furrrrrry fandom?
How weird, it makes me wonder if i had something else.to sah :thinking:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But about this thread.
My waifu are erza scarlett and lucu heartfillia


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 15, 2017)

Enough with this shit... jezuz


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

Btw...
Ries gremory and Zombina arent bad either
But i wouldnt fuck the latest...
I mean... shes dead... im no necrophil


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw...
> Ries gremory and Zombina arent bad either
> But i wouldnt fuck the latest...
> I mean... shes dead... im no necrophil


don't knock it till you try it ... (jkng oc)


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh you take defense of furrrrrry fandom?
> How weird, it makes me wonder if i had something else.to sah :thinking:


Are you trying to call me a furry again


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

Eix said:


> rules
> 1 no anti weebs
> 2 Megumin is the best girl
> 3 Rem is not allowed
> ...


Btw...
Did you know monster musume is available in english since late july?
I coukdnt find it anywhere on the web.
Finally, i got it on hidive, a paypermonth streaming website. I used their 7day free trial to get it and download them.
You need a specific tool to download from their site  just google download from hidive to know which one, itll be among rhe first result

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> Are you trying to call me a furry again


Well  i didnt  say shit, but since you talk about it, so do i
FUCKING FURRY


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well i didnt say shit, but since you talk about it, so do i
> FUCKING FURRY


oh


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 15, 2017)

WAIFUS ARE TRAAAAASH


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

Alex4nder001 said:


> WAIFUS ARE TRAAAAASH


I think you havent read the rule


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Alex4nder001 said:


> WAIFUS ARE TRAAAAASH


Oh boy


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh boy


Oh yeah


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Eix said:


> 6 Cory from Cory in the House is NOT a valid waifu


Is Shrek a valid waifu?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is Shrek a valid waifu?


no
shrek is a valid husbando


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Eix said:


> no
> shrek is a valid husbando


Aww. But I'm not gay. Shrek is a waifu now


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Aww. But I'm not gay. Shrek is a waifu now


Ur gay


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Ur gay


No


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 16, 2017)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Ur gay



don't say the magic words...


----------



## jDSX (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


>


Whos that hottie?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Whos that hottie?



Maya from azur lane


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Maya from azur lane


Never heard of her


----------



## jDSX (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Never heard of her



She comes from this game


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> She comes from this game



An ecchi game huh? 
I see


----------



## jDSX (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> An ecchi game huh?
> I see



it's chinese no idea what they call it over there but yeah it's the same concept


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> it's chinese no idea what they call it over there but yeah it's the same concept


You like ecchi? Ever tryed monster musume?


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> don't say the magic words...


What magic words


----------



## Alm (Nov 16, 2017)

don't tell shit to celica


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

Alm said:


> don't tell shit to celica


thats no waifu, thats husbando


----------



## Alm (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thats no waifu, thats husbando



Nah naruto is best waifu


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2017)

Alm said:


> Nah naruto is best waifu



But he doesn't have boobs, though  Hinata is best waifu


----------



## Alm (Nov 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But he doesn't have boobs, though  Hinata is best waifu





Spoiler: I warned you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2017)

Alm said:


> Spoiler: I warned you.



Yes, but that's not permanent, he isn't in that form permanently, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Alm (Nov 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, but that's not permanent, he isn't in that form permanently, so it doesn't count.



Naruto is the best of both worlds


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2017)

Alm said:


> Naruto is the best of both worlds



To each their own,


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But he doesn't have boobs, though  Hinata is best waifu


I FUCKING APPROUVE


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Time to unwatch this thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Time to unwatch this thread


@drenal no please


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @drenal no please


Why not? I got nothing to contribute to this conversation


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Why not? I got nothing to contribute to this conversation


Whos your waifu?
The evolution of litten?


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Whos your waifu?
> The evolution of litten?


I don't have one


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't have one


Come on little liar.
Every tempers has one


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Come on little liar.
> Every tempers has one


I don't


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't


Well... good luck in your depressing life, little furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well... good luck in your depressing life, little furry


How does not having a waifu make my life depressing


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> How does not having a waifu make my life depressing


Because you have no stuff to fap on...
Except... real women... EWWWWW


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Because you have no stuff to fap on...
> Except... real women... EWWWWW


So you're only attracted to Japanese cartoons?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> So you're only attracted to Japanese cartoons?


Yep
That and big bewbies


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Yep
> That and big bewbies


oh. so you're saying that since I don't praise some anime girl then my life will be depressing?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh. so you're saying that since I don't praise some anime girl then my life will be depressing?


Exactly.
Go find your waifu in the wild


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Exactly.
> Go find your waifu in the wild


No. I'm gonna unwatch this thread now


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> No. I'm gonna unwatch this thread now


@drenal here, youre back


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @drenal here, youre back


it's unwatched


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's unwatched


Awwww


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Awwww


k bye


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2017)

Fine here are my waifu:
chiaki nanami




erza scarlet (you can have lucy nocto)




uryu minene





I don't know why but I may have an attraction to characters with red or purple shades of hair. Waifus are not just characters to covet for their cuteness or appeal, their own character personality and characteristics should also be a factor.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Fine here are my waifu:
> chiaki nanami
> 
> 
> ...


Good.
Take care of Erza, ill take.care.of Lucy


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2017)

for all you posting you Waifus and  stuff here. here's my reaction.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> for all you posting you Waifus and  stuff here. here's my reaction.



Good for you, buddy.


----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good for you, buddy.


Good for buddy, you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Good for buddy, you.



That's nice


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Spoiler: WTF IS THAT SHIT, ITS AN INSULT TO MY DEAR MIIA











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

anyone remember this?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 21, 2017)

waifu claimed


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> waifu claimed


Vlad with.boobs, i defy everyone to post  something even more disturbing than.... this horror


----------



## Navonod (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm no weabo trash but if I had to pick then...


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Come on little liar.
> Every tempers has one



What about me? I'm an Onion Cricket, so what would be my evolution?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> their own character personality and characteristics should also be a factor.


>none of my waifus are for looks

Megimin - because i drew her 

Megumin - BECAUSE SHES THE BEST FUCKING GIRL FROM ANY ANIME

Lyn - cuz shes good with a sword, nice, and doesnt leave you to die

Irene - cuz she has a scythe and scythes are cool jk

Irene - cuz shes able to use blood to strengthen her attacks and control gravity, shes also nice when not on the battle field

Zombina - shes the kind of person who would actually like me XD and cuz if she gets hurt she doesnt have to worry about death

Saya - shes future world Megumin 

and my newest waifu...

Holo the Wise Wolf from Spice and Wolf




Who wouldnt like Holo?


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> >none of my waifus are for looks
> 
> Megimin - because i drew her
> 
> ...


I have no idea who any of those are


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> I have no idea who any of those are


...
i have no words for the blasphemy that you speak...


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> ...
> i have no words for the blasphemy that you speak...


It isn't blasphemy


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> >none of my waifus are for looks
> 
> Megimin - because i drew her
> 
> ...


Yea me too id like to know where that hottie comes.from


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> It isn't blasphemy


READ
I AM GRACING YOUR UNHOLY EYES WITH SACRED TEXT GATHERED FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD
http://konosuba.wikia.com/wiki/Megumin
http://asterisk.wikia.com/wiki/Irene_Urzaiz
http://ssb-tourney.wikia.com/wiki/Saya_(The_Asterisk_War)
http://spiceandwolf.wikia.com/wiki/Holo
http://dailylifewithamonstergirl.wikia.com/wiki/Zombina
http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Lyndis


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> READ
> I AM GRACING YOUR UNHOLY EYES WITH SACRED TEXT GATHERED FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD
> http://konosuba.wikia.com/wiki/Megumin
> http://asterisk.wikia.com/wiki/Irene_Urzaiz
> ...


i have no interest in any of those articles


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea me too id like to know where that hottie comes.from


Holo? shes over 600 and from Spice and Wolf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> i have no interest in any of those articles


*reports*


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> Holo? shes over 600 and from Spice and Wolf
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


don't false report me


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> don't false report me


*real fake reports*


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Eix said:


> *real fake reports*


oh shit


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

Eix said:


> Holo? shes over 600 and from Spice and Wolf
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


over 600 O.o
like, you mean... her age...?
wow...


Spoiler



SEXIER


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2018)

I am not making another Waifu thread when we already have one.
Also Erufuda-san is best waifu


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 4, 2018)

Choice between two foxy waifus, Krystal or Renamon, hmm


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not making another Waifu thread when we already have one.
> Also Erufuda-san is best waifu
> View attachment 138495


bump


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

Reimu Hakurei
Cirno
Sistine Fibel
some others


@MoonlightCapital's waifu is @maorninja btw, they bicker enough XD


----------



## NightScript (Aug 9, 2018)

Uh, what?


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

maorninja said:


> Uh, what?


LMFAO you two argue enough to be wife/husband lmao


----------



## NightScript (Aug 9, 2018)

No?
He's just super obsessive with me and I tell him to back off. That's all.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 9, 2018)

maorninja said:


> No?
> He's just super obsessive with me and I tell him to back off. That's all.


lol
it still reminds me of a love-hate relationship anyhow


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> rules
> 1 no anti weebs
> 2 Megumin is the best girl
> 3 Rem is not allowed
> ...


From what I've heard, Monster Musume season 2 should air around fall 2018


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 10, 2018)

Waifu Number 2 : Tamamo no Mae from Fate series


Spoiler: pics










Fite me Nero's fag è~é
Waifu Number 1 : Ibuki Suika from Touhou Project


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 11, 2018)

Flirkyn said:


> Waifu Number 2 : Tamamo no Mae from Fate series
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...


TOUHOU <3


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2018)

Honestly Revy needs more love


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 11, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> TOUHOU <3


Yup, good ol' Touhou


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 11, 2018)

From the famous Angel Fighter 1995 videogame spin-off.


----------

